# SHIPPING SPERM- Can a sample be shipped abroad?



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We just heard today that our donor has started her period early which means when we fly to Greece in 2 1/2 weeks we would have transfer almost immediately instead of after a couple of days. Unfortunately there's none of dh's sperm left and he was going to provide fresh when we arrived. 

Does anyone know if he can do it here and have it shipped, and if so what are the costs? At the moment he's thinking of a day trip next weekend, but it's a long way to go and a bit of an effort! It is however not all that pricey (£160) and he would be able to guarantee delivery, so to speak!

V. grateful for any thoughts ,
Giggly
xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Giggly

Yes, sperm can be shipped abroad, but I think it's a lot more costly than your DH's daytrip...friends of mine were quoted at about £800... might therefore be worth him delivering in person, so to speak!

Hope this helps
Love Sugar xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI.. definitely cheaper to send DH then using a transport company!  You probably thought of this already but have you checked the costs of just moving your trip forward... if you explained to the airlines it is for medical reasons maybe they would be more helpful  Just a thought.  Seems a waste to go twice and fresh is always best so to speak!

I know I still got very cheap tickets to Crete direct on the Tuesday charter flights ( Thomsonfly.com) and you could then take the hopper flight to AThens if you needed to look at other flight possibilities.. just a thought.

Good luck.  
I am now worrying about going too early!!!  AF started today. At least not having to match with Donor this time.  So now just the final countdown!!!

Good luck to you two.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Would agree that the dat trip is cheaper but do check with the following company who seems to do the most in sperm shipping:
KYNISI COURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus

3, 200-201 Grange Road
London SE1 3AA
England - United Kingdom

Tel: + 44 (0)20 7064 0884
Fax: + 44 (0)20 7064 0764 

Ruth


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the replies,
We had a feeling a day trip would be better. DH is self-employed so any days not at work mean no cashola , hence he'd prefer to go for the day at a weekend than lose the money going a few days early since we're going for 8 days a week later, plus we'd have flight changing costs. So I think a day trip is in order.

Thanks ladies,
Giggly
xx 

PS B123, are we looking like cycle buddies?? When's you estimated ET date? Best of luck, hun. Ours looks like 23rd Oct, maybe we'll be in Greece at the same time.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI
I just made myself up a calendar and as I return the 24th the latest has to be the 23rd.  I am hoping it will be about the 21st.

bonnie


----------

